# John Deere 310 se 1998 gears slip or rear end slips only under a load. Creates noise



## agodin (Jan 11, 2014)

A guy I know has a John Deere 310se 1998 that when it is under a load something skips (transmission gear or rear end). It makes a thug noise when it happens. Does not do it in revere (but it is not under a load in reverse). I was told that this may be a common problem with this vintage JD backhoe. There is no noise when just driving around (no grinding or the such). 
Anyone have any ideas on what the likely problem may be (cost of parts, difficulty of repair)?
What are common problems that one would typically see in this vintage of backhoe (with good maintenance)? 
It has 4500 hrs, 4x4, extend-a-hoe, open cab, all new tires. Everything else is in good condition. It is for sale. What would be a good price?

Thanks
Art


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I have the same machine, haven't had any issues with it. It's done everything I've asked it to do. It gets regular maintenance. On the coldest days I plug it in about 20 minutes before I wanna run it and it fires up no problem. So far I really like it, I haven't heard this sound you Speak of.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not familiar with that tractor, but perhaps calling a dealer in the area that sells those backhoes might help. If it is a common problem, they might know what causes it and what it would take to fix. Is it gear drive or hydrostatic? If gear drive, perhaps one of the gears has broken teeth, or a spline shaft might be getting stripped over. If its a hydrostatic drive it could be a spline shaft or gear on the main drive, or a bad pressure relief system. Again, a dealer would know a lot more about these tractors. If you do find out what it is, post it up so others know what to look for.


----------

